# US Female to join boyfriend in the UK (vice versa)



## Myboo (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm a British Male, 26, A-levels, currently work in Sales & Marketing in Printing. She's American, 32, bachelor's degree in Social Sciences and associates degree in Culinary Arts. Currently Chef de Cuisine. Met in New Zealand March, 2010 and travelled around New Zealand & Asia together. Until we departed each other’s company in Dec 2010. 
She has visited England Nov, 2012 and met my family. I will visit US in Feb 2013. 
Whilst travelling and visiting each other’s Countries have plenty of photo’s, joint names on tickets. 
(Reason for large gap – saving funds, furthering career’s)
Now in the process of closing the gap and wanting to live together. Don’t believe we can qualify for Partner/Defacto Visa due to not living together continually in the past two years? (Please advise if I’m wrong) 
How are we able to apply for a joint bank account when neither of us live in each other’s country. Spoke to my bank (Natwest) She must visit the bank in person with a Passport showing she can remain in the UK for more than 6months. Also have a utility bill in both of our names. 

What we are after - We would like to live in the same country, both be able to work, marriage is a possibility further down the line, looking at living together first. 
Options which we have looked into for UK – Sponsoring a General Visitor (She’s unable to work)
Working in the UK – Skilled Workers – Tier 2 (General)
Partner Of a British Citizen or settled person

If we were living together with joint accounts and joint utility bills on a visitor visa how long until we could apply for a partner visa? 
Also apart from marriage straight away is there any options that I can join my partner in America and work? (Seems I lack qualifications in regards of visa’s we’ve looked into)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

US - going by your qualifications marriage looks like your only option.


----------



## English (May 7, 2011)

We had the same problem. I'd known my partner over 10 years and we dated briefly in 2007 when I was in the US for 3 months visiting family only splitting because I had to come back to the UK. We then got back together in 2011 again when I was visiting the US for a few weeks and decided we wanted to be together long term.

We researched all the visa options but the only option that worked was for him to come to the UK (I'm English, he's American) on a visitor's visa for 6 months. He was unable to work or open a bank account etc so it was tough but at least we were together. We did all the touristy things in London and the UK as he'd never been outside of the states before. We had a great time together but 6 months was over all too quickly.

We'd previously discussed getting married but wanted to be sure before going ahead. Living together for 6 months in London enabled us to be certain we wanted to be together and just before he flew home he asked me to marry him.

I flew out to the states 2 weeks later to visit for a couple of weeks. At the same time my Father was diagnosed as terminally ill and was given just 6 months to live. We had planned to live in the states after marriage but this changed things and I wanted us both to be able to spend time with my Father. Rather than wait the lengthier process of applying for fiance visa and so on, we went and got married quietly in the states during my 2 week visit (it took just 3 days to get the license and a friend did the ceremony for us).

We then applied for him to move to the UK on a spouse visa. We paid the extra to fast track the process so he'd get here in time to have a wedding/reception with my family to include my Dad. We had lots of photos from over the years (i'd been visiting every year for 12 years and known him for 10yrs) and from his 6 months in London so the process was simple. Within 2 months he moved to London on a spouse visa. We had a UK wedding and reception with my family and my Dad was able to walk me down the aisle in August.

Dad ended up living 9 months and we were lucky enough to both get to spend time with him. It was a comfort to him to know I was with the man I loved and being taken care of. Dad passed away 3 days before Christmas and we had his funeral this past Friday.

My advice to you would be to have the 6 months in the UK together with your partner using the visitors visa. You would need to financially support your US partner during this time but it would give you the time to spend together and to be sure you want to get married and can live together without rushing in to things.

It's not easy and the fact only one of you can work does put a strain on the relationship but if you can get through that 6 months and still want to be together, then you know you can get married and be happy. It also will give you time together to decide where you really want to live and make plans for your future.

We are now looking in to moving to the states and will start my visa process as spouse to a US citizen. Here's hoping it'll be easy enough but I have a feeling it'll be a lot harder. At least this time we will be together and won't have to spend months apart.

Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

English said:


> We are now looking in to moving to the states and will start my visa process as spouse to a US citizen. .


spousal visa CR1 and IR1
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------

